# Reifen wechseln ohne Kette aufzumachen?



## Newbie007 (12. August 2007)

Hallo, ich hab gerade nen Denkfehler, ich hab kein Bike bei dem ich schauen könnte ob das geht, deshalb frag ich euch. Mein Fahrradhändler hat meine Kette direkt zusammengenietet, wenn ich jetzt will neue Reifen ranmachen will, muss ich die dann wieder aufmachen oder kann ich die einfach ranlassen, und dann den Mantel auf der Seite rausziehen? Hab nämlich kein Bock, weil ich die Kette dann nicht mehr zusammenkrieg. Würde das gehen?


----------



## Stirni (12. August 2007)

ääm einfach kette vom ritzel nehmen und rad rausziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbie007 (12. August 2007)

Ich weiß das ist ne beschissene Frage, aber ich kann mir das ohne Bike schlecht vorstellen. Dann gehts also oder?


----------



## Stirni (12. August 2007)

du schiebs dein rad soweit es geht rein,nimmst die kette vom kettenblatt dann hinten vom ritzel und zaaaack kannstes rad rausnehmen und den reifn wechseln!


----------



## Newbie007 (12. August 2007)

aha dankeschön!


----------



## RISE (12. August 2007)

Es funktioniert genauso wie Stirni es gesagt hat.

Problematisch wird es nur, wenn dein Rad bis zum Anschlag im Ausfallende ist und die Kette gleichzeitig sehr straff gespannt ist. So ist es am Rad meiner Freundin, aber auch da geht, in dem man die Kette seitlich wegdrückt, sodass sie sozusagen vom Ritzel oder Kettenblatt abspringt.


----------



## Stirni (12. August 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Es funktioniert genauso wie Stirni es gesagt hat


----------



## maSk (12. August 2007)

Ich machs der Einfachheit halber noch so das ich bevor ich das Rad rausnehme die Kette auf das kleinste Ritzel stelle, dann hast du später beim einbauen nicht so ne fummelei.


----------



## RISE (12. August 2007)

Schön, aber ich glaube kaum, dass er ein BMX mit Gangschaltung besitzt


----------



## Stirni (12. August 2007)

vll ja rohloff


----------



## maSk (12. August 2007)

Ups ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

